
Universal basic income and the end of the republic - harambae
https://thehill.com/opinion/finance/497244-universal-basic-income-and-the-end-of-the-republic
======
aiscapehumanity
My thought: Author pretends inequality wasn't a problem, paints UBI as
connected to covid as a response. Has no comprehension of cascading feedback.
Im not sure what the true solution is but UBI is the closest and best attempt,
the virus has only accelerated the trajectory of the systematics at hand. UBI
unlike other wellfare commodifies any instance and also puts pressure to
generate more capital(it's a growth based economic mechanism rather than
degrowth). Empowerment may be a side effect that people are banking on and not
even comprehending how it may be beneficial to the ahuman sustainment of the
market at this point.

